# Subaru Impreza STI vs. Skyline R34 GT-R



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Some pictures I took on two friends of mine's cars!

Enjoy.



1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

more great pics!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Great pictures, but that Subaru really isn't a nice looking car to me, I much prefered the old style


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Agreed!


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Youp, it looks like a Mazda 3 or something, I quite like it except for the taillights :-/


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

good lord. glossy black ce's on a black bnr34. now i'm gonna have to get mine re-done that way.


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

the gtr is the the dogs b's the scubby is a scubby but nice pics lol


----------

